

Major Canadian newspaper asks readers if they're quitting Facebook - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/globe-online-poll-facebook/article1568537/

======
tptacek
What does this story tell us? It's a web poll, so it means literally nothing.
So, is the idea that it's interesting that a major newspaper is covering the
Facebook privacy story? Because everyone is covering the Facebook privacy
story.

~~~
MikeCapone
I posted it because of this discussion where many were wondering if only geeks
were seeing all this stuff about FB or if "regular people" were also starting
to catch on.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1345662>

------
acangiano
Way to spoil the poll by showing the results before voting.

~~~
hugh3
It's not like opt-in polls on newspaper websites are particularly
statistically valid anyway.

~~~
adammichaelc
They have zero validity. Polls that are collected without randomness are
completely meaningless.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> Polls that are collected without randomness are completely meaningless.

What?

~~~
nano81
Meaning the people who take this poll are self-selecting and likely to already
be concerned about the things in the media; it is not a random sample of
internet users

------
agentultra
How about "I already quit and deleted my profile."

